
Which Is The Best Programming Algorithm That You Have Ever Created? - ColinWright
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/12/19/which-is-the-best-programming-algorithm-that-you-have-ever-created/
======
kirtijthorat
ColinWright thanks for sharing this excellent news article. Not that often we
get to read about the algorithm for programs that were written in tech giants
such as Google, Linkedin. A must-read! Here is the original Quora article link
for more examples: [http://www.quora.com/Algorithms/What-is-the-best-
programming...](http://www.quora.com/Algorithms/What-is-the-best-programming-
algorithm-that-you-have-ever-created)

------
dalke
I created a new algorithm for finding the maximum common subgraph isomorphism
(MCS) for a set of N colored graphs (ie, molecules), then extended it to find
the MCS which is in at least M of N graphs.

Based on my literature search so far, it can be seen as an improvement on an
algorithm from the 1970s. Interestingly, there is an influential paper from
around 2000 which rejected the approach, with the hand-waving argument that it
would be too slow.

